# Introduction



## queenbee (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi there!
I've been lurking around these boards for about two months now and I guess I ought to introduce myself. I have really enjoyed reading your posts, you guys seem like a great bunch of people, and what I've read has been very helpful.

I'm 36 years old, 5'10", 154 lbs.  My body fat percentage was 26% in April (not sure how accurate that is, husband used tape measure and instructions from Body Sculpting Bible for Women). I take synthroid for hypothryoidism, multivitamin pill in the evening, calcium supplement, iron supplement (occasionally). 

This all started because I felt like I was losing some cardiovascular endurance. I've been playing on an over-30 women's soccer team for, well, 6 years, and it seemed like I was not able to keep up the pace like I used to.  So, I joined a gym in February 2003 with the intention of taking classes to improve my cardio. With the membership came 4 sessions with a personal trainer.  He walked me through some weight training exercises and that was about it. 

I started getting kind of bored with the classes, and really wanted to know more about weight training, so I bought the BSB for women book. Read that, started following the diet and the routine, went to one of the web sites mentioned in the book, and someone on the message board of that site pointed me here, and here I am.   I now try to follow diet recommendations from this site, and have gotten great info from Jodi's posts (thanks!)

Now I am going to the gym at lunch MWF, and doing 30 minutes of cardio on a Reebok Trek (kind of like a stair stepping machine)Tuesday and Thursday evenings.  It's easier for me to go to the gym at lunch, so I don't always make my cardio sessions.

I have seen noticeable changes in my legs, and I know my arms are getting stronger because I've been able to make increases in the amount of weight when I work them. I think if I can reduce my body fat percentage the changes in my arms might be more visible.  The most exciting thing has been knowing that I am getting stronger because I am getting results now. Still, the amount of weight I lift is measley compared to you guys, but I know I'm just starting out. So, I guess my goals have changed from strictly improving cardio and losing weight, to becoming stronger by lifting correctly and decreasing my body fat percentage.

I guess that's long enough for now, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi QueenBee!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

> and have gotten great info from Jodi's posts (thanks!)


Your welcome and Welcome to IM!  

Do you plan on posting your meals and workouts?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 5, 2003)

Yep, I do plan on posting my meals and workouts!
Will do so shortly.

I hope this reply gets put in the right place! Forgive me if it doesn't.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Bodybuilding IS addicting isn't it.  That 's pretty much how I started out and now I hate cardio and I love lifting


----------



## queenbee (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes, I am definitely in the early stages of addiction! It's seeing and feeling results (no matter how small) that is driving me.  What has been the biggest surprise to me, is the diet, and really, I try not to think of it as dieting but rather an eating routine. When I first started, I was having trouble actually eating enough! When the popular idea of the general population is that fats are bad, it was and still feels weird sometimes to add (good) fat to things, but it really does work, and after reading all about ratios and what fat/protein/carbs actually do in the body it makes sense as well.  I was writing everything down and counting f/p/c for about a month, I stopped, and I should probably start again now that I'm talking to ya'll (yep, I'm in Texas!).

I know I need to adhere to the eating program better than I do, but I know that beating myself up for getting off track occasionally is self-defeating, so I just tell myself I'm human, and jump right back on track.  I admire you all A LOT for your self-discipline!

I'm going to do my measurements again tonight and post all my other info tomorrow.

p.s. hi back to Julie!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Good for you!  I look forward to seeing your plan. 

I use www.fitday.com to track my ratios.  Its a hell of alot easier and it only takes a few minutes a day to enter everthing in.  Seriously its awsome, most of us here use it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> 
> p.s. hi back to Julie!



 good luck!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey there! 

Welcome to IM, the journals are a great way to keep yourself in check!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

HI QUEENBEE!! (love the name)

WELCOME TO IM!!!!!!!


----------



## mcfit (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi QueenBee!

Welcome!

You will have lots of support and good advice by keeping a journal at IM. Good luck in reaching all your goals


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome to IM, congrats on everything so far, and keep with it, it's an awesome feeling when you've been sticking to it for a long time...


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

*workouts*

*Mondays*
one arm rows:3 sets of 13 reps @ 12.5#
incline db press: 3 sets of 13 @ 17.5#

db shoulder press: 3 sets of 13 @ 12.5#
one leg calf raise: 2 sets of 13 per leg @ 20#

db curls:3 sets of 13 @10#
overhead triceps: 3 sets of 13 @17.5#

db squats:3 sets of 13 @17.5#
sitting ham machine: 3 sets of 13 @40#

ab crunches on bench 15 with legs turned left, 15 with legs to center, 15 with legs to right; repeat this 3 times.

*Tuesdays*
30 minutes cardio Trek 

*Wednesdays*
db squats: same as above
db lunges: 3 sets of 15 @5#

leg extensions: 3 sets of 13 @30#
lying leg curls: 3 sets of 15 @40#

one leg calf raise: same as above
db upright rows: 3 sets of 13 @12.5# 

two leg calf raise: 2 sets of 15 @20#
triceps kickback: 3 sets of 13 @10#

ab crunches: same as Monday

*Thursdays*
30 minutes cardio trek

*Fridays*

incline flys: 3 sets of 13 @12.5
seated row: 3 sets of 13 @40

seated rear delt machine: 3 sets of 13 @35 (this always feels so awkward to me)
2 leg calf: 2 sets of 15 @20

hammer curls: 3 sets of 13 @10
lying triceps ext: 3 sets of 13 @10

db squats: same as above
db lunges: same as above

ab crunches:same as above
______________________________
In between each set I rest for 60 seconds.

There's my routine! Rip it up as ya'll see fit!

I never see anyone in the gym besides me doing dumbell squats. There are contraptions (I don't know what they are called) there with barbells that slide up and down on a track at either end, with padding on the bar in the middle to cushion the bar on the back of your neck.  A lot of people use these, should I do these now instead of squats?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a photo of me and some friends at our "girls' weekend away" last weekend at the coast! (I'm the tall redhead in the back).


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice Pic Queenbee 



> I never see anyone in the gym besides me doing dumbell squats. There are contraptions (I don't know what they are called) there with barbells that slide up and down on a track at either end, with padding on the bar in the middle to cushion the bar on the back of your neck. A lot of people use these, should I do these now instead of squats?


Sounds like a Smith Machine.  I would suggest it.  Looks like you could do a little heavier squatting and this would help get you started.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks.  So you think the rest of the workout is okay? It seems like my legs are getting stronger faster than my arms.  Is that the norm? I'd really like to see more progress in my arms.

Here is what I have calculated for my diet (without screwups) per day:
carbs:150
protein:150
fat:34
calories:1500

at 5 meals per day that comes to the following per meal
carbs:30
pro:30
fat:7
cal:300

I am using a formula from the BSB book to calculate my body fat percentage, and I did it again last night and still got 26%.  Definitely want to reduce that number. I have not been following the above as closely as I should, I know that. But do the above c/p/f numbers sound right?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

*meals*

yesterday
#1
1 hard boiled egg
protein shake 
(2 scoops protein powder:80 cal; 1 f; 1 carb; 16 pro)
(2 T heavy whipping cream:100 cal; 10 f; 2 carb; 0 pro) 
1 packet of splenda and some frozen peach/strawberry slices. I really like these protein shakes, I hope you all don't ask me to modify them too much...

#2
raw spinach, broc, cauliflower, red bell pepper, 2 cherry tomatoes
fat free dressing
slivered almonds
little bit of cheese (who0ops)
iced tea

#3
EAS lite
cheese stick

#4
baked chicken breast
1/2 cup green beans
1/2 cup sweet potatoes
yogurt

Today so far
#1
protein shake
two scrambled eggs (too much fat here I think, I should have used one egg and some whites)

#2
EAS lite
tablespoon natural peanut butter
1 orange

#3
5 oz baked chicken
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup sweet potatoes

Not sure about meal #4 and #5 at this time.
I had some flax oil but I had to throw it out because I didn't keep it in the refrigerator and I was afraid it went bad.
I need to go over the basic shopping list from this site again and get to the store!

My weakness is cheese~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

*cheese*

Okay, okay.

No more cheese from now on. 
(did I really say that????)


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 6, 2003)

Why cant you have cheese? Its on the shopping list, isnt it?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

That's true, it is, but I just got done reading Julie7ulie's journal and Jodi told her to do without it....slightly confused...but will do without it until further notice.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

*Friday June 6*

row machine - 30x13, 30x13, 30x13
incline flys - 15x13, 15x13, 15x13

seated rear delt - 35x13, 35x13, 35x13
2 leg calf - 20x15, 20x15, 20x15

hammer curls - 12.5x13, 12.5x13, 12.5x13*
lying triceps - 10x13, 10x10, 10x9 

smith machine - 20x13, 20x13, 20x13**
db lunges - 10x15, 10x15, 10x15

* I had the weirdest experience when doing these--I upped my weight from 10 to 12.5, and towards the end of each set I felt SO nauseous, I have no idea why, it was really weird. Don't know if it was because it was heavier, or because I ate the wrong thing prior, or what.

** This was my first time to use the smith machine, and I really liked it! I didn't up my weight too much from the 17.5# db squats I had been doing because I didn't know what it would be like.  It is much easier than DB squats, I will need more weight next time.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok wait a minute.
smith machine: 20# *on each side* is 40# total!
So I was doing squats with 2 dumbells weighing 17.5 each, 35 total.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

*workout June 9*

I was listing only the weight for one dumbell, I'm changing that to list that of both db's combined when I'm lifting both db's simultaneously (I think that's the way you're supposed to list it).

one arm rows - 12.5 x 12, 12.5 x 12, 12.5 x 12*
incline db press - 40 x 12, 40 x 12, 40 x 12

db shoulder press - 30 x 12, 30 x 12, 30 x 12
1 leg calf - 20 x 12, 20 x 10, 20 x 9  (my least favorite)

db curls - 30 x 12, 30 x 10, 30 x 8
overhead triceps - 17.5 x 12, 20 x 10, 20 x 10

sitting ham machine - 50 x 12, 50 x 12, 60 x 12
wide grip pull downs - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 70 x 12

abs

Got back to the office and realized AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH I FORGOT MY SQUATS!!!!!!! #@%$@! 

*These are supposed to work the lats, but I only feel this in my shoulder/arm. Obviously I'm doing something wrong on this one.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> That's true, it is, but I just got done reading Julie7ulie's journal and Jodi told her to do without it....slightly confused...but will do without it until further notice.



Some of the items on the shopping list were for people that are bulking.  Periodically it is fine to have cheese but I find cheese to be one of those items that people get addicted to and use for a quick source of fat.  It becomes an excuse instead of getting in some good EFA's


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 9, 2003)

What about cottage and parmesan? Hard cheeses? And periodically, can you melt them?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

It was my understanding that cottage cheese in moderation is ok as a protein source, but don't take my word for it!

I've been trying and trying to get on to fitday.com, I was finally able to register today, it looks like a great tool! (If I can stay awake long enough for the pages to load! They may be having problems with their site.?)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Cottage cheese is great to use in the beginning of a cut.  Good protein source.


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 9, 2003)

Queen,
I just saw a bunch of cottage cheese desserts just posted on recipes.
Ima cheese freak to.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Cottage cheese is great to use in the beginning of a cut.  Good protein source.



Thanks Jodi! 
YAY! I'm doing at least one thing right!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey JB
Where are you from?
It's hard to step outside without putting your foot in a bowl of queso down here!

I'm gonna have to go cold turkey (except for the cottage variety).


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, Kuso!
Gotta get me an avatar....


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> That's true, it is, but I just got done reading Julie7ulie's journal and Jodi told her to do without it....slightly confused...but will do without it until further notice.



I think you get used to going without it. I used to eat cheese on everything, and I dont even think about it anymore.

Chocolate is a different story.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> Thanks, Kuso!
> Gotta get me an avatar....



Looks like you succeded already


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

*meals Monday 6-9*

#1
protein shake
splenda
2 egg whites
3/4 c. berries
fat 11
carb 17
pro 29
cal 285

#2
1/2 c cottage cheese
spinach salad with assorted veggies
newman dressing
1/2 cup steel cut oats
turkey breast
fat - 4.5  + fat from dressing
carb - 30
pro - 32
cal - 180 + cal from dressing

#3
1 grapefruit*
splenda
myoplex lite shake
fat - 2.5
carb - 35
pro - 26
cal - 270

#4
one bowl of cap'n crunch**

*do I have to count the carbs from the grapefruit?
**had to take my son to the er to get a staple in his head, was kind of stressed out when I got home, and the good cap'n was staring at me from the table so I grabbed him. The accident kind of screwed up my meal planning for the rest of the day.


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 10, 2003)

If somone says we can have cereal (the capt. crunch), I am SO starting the plan you guys are on.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Capn Crunch,  HA!!!!  I think not! 

Would you mind posting your structured meal plan QB!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

I know I'm not supposed to have cap'n crunch---
It was a stress-induced sugar fest---

Hey at least I'm honest!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

I posted my structured meal plan on the 6th.....

At least I thought it was a structured meal plan. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

> carbs:150
> protein:150
> fat:34
> calories:1500


I think that if you increased your fat, lowered your carbs some, your cravings would be less and you wouldn't have these "sugar-fest attacks"


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

Allrighty!
Thanks!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: meals Monday 6-9*



> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> 
> #2
> 1/2 c cottage cheese
> ...



QB,
How do you cook the steel cut oats? And what is the consistency like? Oats? rice? Couscous? 

 I bought some and I dont know what to do with 'em..


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

I just boil them, I think for 20 minutes, and mix in a package of splenda. 

It's sorta bland.  You could mix in cinnamon, I suppose.
The cooked consistency is similar to oatmeal and tapioca, but has a slightly nuttier flavor.

I don't think I could mix them in a shake uncooked, they are like hard little kernels.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Are they soggy like oats?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, soggy, but not quite as soggy.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 10, 2003)

Do I have to include the calories and carbs from mushrooms in my counts if I eat them?

What about string beans?

Or, are they free like greens? 

thanks,
QB


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Don't bother counting veggies.  Its a waste of time because you can't digest the fiber. 

And veggies aren't free!

Salad Greens 2-3 C per meal
Everthing else 1-1.5C per meal


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

*meals Tuesday June 10*

#1
1 scrambled egg
1/2 c. cottage cheese
oats
fat - 8
carbs - 26
pro - 24
cal - 305

#2
2 scoops protein powder
1 t. flax
3/4 c. berries
1 T heavy cream
fat - 13
carbs - 16
pro - 16
cal - 275

#3
3 oz. tuna
1 T. mayo
1 T. nat peanut butter
1 apple
fat - 21
carbs - 25
pro - 22
cal - 370

#4
1 chicken breast
mushrooms, red bell pepper, green onion
1 T. olive oil
1 c. string beans
fat - 18
carbs - 8
pro - 36
cal - 164

#5
myoplex lite
fat - 2.5
carbs - 20
pro - 25
cal - 190


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Mind some advice??


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

Please, go ahead.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: meals Tuesday June 10*



> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> #1
> 1 scrambled egg
> 1/2 c. cottage cheese
> ...



You need to try and make your meals equal.  Your ratios should be spread evenly across your meals.  Right now you are very zigzag and all over the place.  one meal getting not enough protein too much fat and next meal not getting enough fat or protein etc.
JMHO!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.gaines.com/store/Naturade/477497info.html

That is the protein powder I'm using.
I'm almost out again so I can switch to another one...I can't remember which one you use...I know I read it somewhere...can you tell me which one you use? Are there any decent ones that I don't have to order online?

I'll try to do better in equalling out my ratios.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

You can buy the one I use which is Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey at GNC or Vit Shoppe tons of places.  BUT.... its only $25.00 for 5lbs online and only $5.00 shipping where at GNC is $45.00 for 5lbs.  Big difference!


Your protein looks decent but you must have miscalculated your totals up above then.  You said you did 2 scoops for 17GP  is that what it is?  If so then you need double that.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

*workout Wednesday June 11*

smith squats - 50 x 13, 50 x 13, 50 x 13
db lunges - 20 x 15, 20 x 15, 20 x 15

leg ext - 40 x 12, 40 x 11, 40 x 11
lying leg curls - 40 x 12, 50 x 12, 50 x 12

1 leg calf - 20 x 12, 20 x 12, 20 x 10
db upright rows - 25 x 13, 25 x 13, 25 x 13

2 leg calf - 20 x 13, 20 x 13, 20 x 13
triceps kickback - 10 x 13, 10 x 13, 10 x 13

seated leg adduction machine - 70 x 13, 70 x 14, 70 x 14
abs


----------



## queenbee (Jun 12, 2003)

*meals Wednesday June 11*

#1
2 scrambled eggs   
1/4 c oats
1 grapefruit
8 oz grape designer whey
f - 12
carbs - 24
pro - 36
cal - 385

#2
chicken breast
dressing
mixed greens
f - 14
carbs - 10
pro - 34
cal - 308

#3
2 scoops protein powder*
1 T heavy cream
1 t. flax
3/4 cup berries
1/2 cup cottage cheese
f - 14
carbs - 19
pro - 30
cal - 290

#4
1/2 c xtra lean gr. beef
1/4 cup brown rice
string beans
f - 10
carbs - 31
pro - 18  
cal - 306

#5
I just had to see what all the hoopla was about the detour** bars you guys talked about, so I bought two and ate one! The hoopla was definitely appropriate!!!!!!  
!

f - 10
carbs - 25
pro - 30
cals - 310

* I bought O.N. 100% whey last night (chocolate). I had some this morning, it was ok, I mixed it with nat pnut butter, I think it might taste richer with some flax or h. cream. I sort of like my old powder  but I don't want to have to use 4 scoops! 

**Under what circumstances may a Detour bar be eaten? It's not really appropriate as a meal replacement (I wish), is it? I'm thinking it might be okay occasionally, or like to take on a road trip if you can't get to your regular food.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

> **Under what circumstances may a Detour bar be eaten? It's not really appropriate as a meal replacement (I wish), is it? I'm thinking it might be okay occasionally, or like to take on a road trip if you can't get to your regular food.



As a cheat


----------



## queenbee (Jun 12, 2003)

Am I the only one who seems to have trouble using fitday?  I'm using a T1 line here at work, and it takes so long for the pages to load, and I have yet to be able to post anything to it.

Sorry, I'm just frustrated because it looks so cool but I am having so much trouble with it.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> As a cheat


----------



## queenbee (Jun 13, 2003)

*meals thursday June 12*

#1
1 scoop ON protein
1 T nat pnut butter
pro - 27
fat - 9.5
carb - 6

#2
1 chicken breast
greens
pn dressing
pro - 34
fat - 13
carb - 3

#3
myoplex
1 t flax
pro - 42
fat - 14
carb - 14

#4
xtra lean gr beef
string beans
1/4 c brown rice
pro - 18
fat - 10
carb - 18

#5
1 1/2 scoops ON protein
3/4 t flax
pro - 35
fat - 12
carb - 4.5

pro - 156
fat - 59
carb - 59
cals - 1254


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

QB - I would suggest the following:  add a 1/2 oatmeal with Meal 1 and an Apple with meal 3.  Move the Brown rice to meal 4 and make it 1/2 C.

JMO


----------



## queenbee (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 13, 2003)

Jodi
You said to move the brown rice to meal 4 but it's already at meal 4.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry!  I meant move brown rice to meal 5 and add a meal 6 with zero carbs.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 13, 2003)

*workout*

seated rows - 30 x 12, 40 x 12, 40 x 12
incline flys - 30 x 15, 30 x 15, 30 x 15

seated rear delts - 35 x 13, 35 x 13, 50 x 10 
2 leg calf - 30 x 15, 30 x 15, 30 x 15

hammer curls - 20 x 15, 20 x 12, 20 x 11
triceps push downs - 30 x 12, 30 x 10, 30 x 10 

smith squats - 50 x 13, 50 x 13, 50 x 13
db lunges 20 x 15, 20 x 15, 20 x 15

bench press - bar x 10, bar x 8*

abs

*first time @ bench press.  The bar is heavier than I thought!


----------

